# Walnut grips for Single Six .22 w/ XR3 confirmation needed. Serial number is 510140.



## ray cerniga (May 26, 2011)

I dropped my gun and broke the grips. Can anyone help with a source. Inside the metal grip is " XR3-RED. 559-783-7676 Ray Cerniga


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Woodgrips.com has grips for the Single Six, as does Hogue...

I don't think Wood Grip.com offers regular Walnut, but something may suit you. I'd give Ruger a call and see if they'll hook you up/sell you a new set.

Here's some Hogue grips inWalnut that look pretty sharp.










And Hogue Checkered.


----------

